
This Plane Accidentally Flew Around the World - geocrasher
https://medium.com/s/story/the-long-way-round-the-plane-that-accidentally-circumnavigated-the-world-c04ca734c6bb
======
rdtwo
Crazy awesome story sad to see it get lost without more attention

